# W10 Defender



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Start - PC Settings - Update and Security - Windows Security - then select options you want enabled.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

thanx. but i don't see any "PC settings". now, i click around and i find "windows security" = "open windows security", but i see no mention of Defender anywhere.


----------



## FM3 (Aug 12, 2019)

He meant Settings instead of PC Settings. Looks like you found it.

On the Windows Security page is Virus & Threat Protection. Middle of that page is Virus & Threat protection settings. Then the top of that page is Current threats and shows the last scan date and time. Scan Options in blue should then show you've been using Defender.

Also on that page is Blue link for Manage Settings. Next page has on/off switches for Real-time protection, Cloud-delivered protection, etc. The top of that page should say View and update Virus & Threat protection settings for Microsoft Defender Antivirus.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

They don't actually call it 'defender'. It is antivirus and firewall that can be turned on and off.
This is where you enable it.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i have been trying to figure this out, not going well.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

1 thing i find interesting, is that i uninstalled Malwarebytes, but i still have the icon at the top next to the address bar.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

How to Turn On or Off Microsoft Defender Antivirus in Windows 10


How to Turn On or Off Windows Defender in Windows 10 Information Windows Defender helps protect your PC against malware (malicious softwa




www.tenforums.com





Note administrator requirement

I only use Revo Uninstaller to remove programs, old habit. It does additional scans to find more buried entries in the registry. Malwarebytes probably wants to track you forever. Or what you have in address bar is just a link and can be deleted.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

this could be it here. idk if i am or not, and don't know how to check. 

You must be signed in as an *administrator* to be able to turn on or off Microsoft Defender Antivirus.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

I have Win 8.1 so not sure this will work for you...
In God Mode, Action Center area: select Check Security Status
If word Security arrow is pointing down, click it to open more info.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

don't have an action center. i did find a down arrow that did nothing, so i clicked it to point up = after a reboot ? idk.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

click on the little up arrow beside your clock in the bottom right of your screen ^

you should see a shield, click on that


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

pumpkin11 said:


> click on the little up arrow beside your clock in the bottom right of your screen ^
> 
> you should see a shield, click on that


Defender doesn't show up anywhere under that. all of my firewalls say they are working. 

i remember that last time i had this issue it was easy to fix, now, not so much.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

Fix'n it said:


> Defender doesn't show up anywhere under that. all of my firewalls say they are working.
> 
> i remember that last time i had this issue it was easy to fix, now, not so much.



*Select Start > Settings > Update & Security > Windows Security and then Virus & threat protection > Manage settings*. (In early versions of Windows 10, select Virus & threat protection > Virus & threat protection settings.)


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

is this a business computer? or your own?

did you buy it used?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

mine. legit W10, referb. 2'ish years ago i bought it.


----------



## JustRay (12 mo ago)

That SOUNDS like the Malwarebytes "browser guard" extension icon that your describing.
I use the Chrome browser and it's pretty easy to remove the icon.
Right click on the MBAM icon at the "top next to the address badr" and choos the "unpin" option from the drop down menu that appears.
I hope the above might be of some little help.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok, i turned it off, did not help.


----------



## JustRay (12 mo ago)

Here is something for you to consider if you are still "stuck" with the "Your virus & threat protection is managed by your organization" text.

I found the following, on the Microsoft's MVP site.

Follow the link below to read about a fix,
Once there, check out "Fix-2" and the short video that follows.
Fix Your virus & threat protection is managed by your organization

*Kapil Arya, *is a major player in the Microsoft world and he usually knows of what he speaks.

Hope this is of some help.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

Fix'n it said:


> ok, i turned it off, did not help.


try starting your computer in safe mode, does that change anything with windows security?

After clicking the following link, click where it says "from settings" and follow the instructions......





__





Start your PC in safe mode in Windows


Find out how to boot into safe mode in Windows from Settings, the sign-in screen, and a black or blank screen.




support.microsoft.com





If that doesn't change anything, restart the computer so it is booted in normal boot mode

Follow these instructions to perform a clean boot......





__





How to perform a clean boot in Windows


Describes how to use the clean boot process to troubleshoot a problem in Windows 8.1, Windows 8, Windows 7, or Windows Vista.




support.microsoft.com





Perform steps 1-5 and stop after your computer restarts in clean boot mode

Any change?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

pumpkin11 said:


> try starting your computer in safe mode, does that change anything with windows security?
> 
> After clicking the following link, click where it says "from settings" and follow the instructions......
> 
> ...


idk that i am comfortable doing all that, if something goes wrong i probably would not be able to fix it. 

this whole thing is a crock of chit, it should be totally easy to turn on/off Defender


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

JustRay said:


> Here is something for you to consider if you are still "stuck" with the "Your virus & threat protection is managed by your organization" text.
> 
> I found the following, on the Microsoft's MVP site.
> 
> ...


i did that, didn't work.


----------



## FM3 (Aug 12, 2019)

This could be a malware problem not a Windows problem. Have you run anti-malware lately such as MalwareBytes? If not, do that.

It could also be from an installed program. Look in Control Panel and the Apps, sort by recent time, and see if any programs in the list look odd and make you wonder why they are installed.

It could also possibly be malware from a browser extension. I've had that happen. I wrote down what extensions I was using then deleted them all, it fixed it, then added them back one by one until I figured out what the problem one was. Might have been able to just disable them instead of uninstalling, not sure.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

FM3 said:


> This could be a malware problem not a Windows problem. Have you run anti-malware lately such as MalwareBytes? If not, do that.
> 
> It could also be from an installed program. Look in Control Panel and the Apps, sort by recent time, and see if any programs in the list look odd and make you wonder why they are installed.
> 
> It could also possibly be malware from a browser extension. I've had that happen. I wrote down what extensions I was using then deleted them all, it fixed it, then added them back one by one until I figured out what the problem one was. Might have been able to just disable them instead of uninstalling, not sure.


i was running malwarebytes until i started this thread. it ran out, so i used their uninstall to remove it, but not all of it is gone. 

idk what app, i don't install apps.

i will check the extensions, but i can't say i have installed any in a long time.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok, i just checked. only 2 extensions = norton something or another, that was turned off. and Malwarebytes Browser Guard , that is on. 

i have no apps (that i know of = its doesn't show any)


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

FM3 said:


> This could be a malware problem not a Windows problem. Have you run anti-malware lately such as MalwareBytes? If not, do that.
> 
> It could also be from an installed program. Look in Control Panel and the Apps, sort by recent time, and see if any programs in the list look odd and make you wonder why they are installed.
> 
> It could also possibly be malware from a browser extension. I've had that happen. I wrote down what extensions I was using then deleted them all, it fixed it, then added them back one by one until I figured out what the problem one was. Might have been able to just disable them instead of uninstalling, not sure.


Yes, it can be malware related, or from an installed program 

The results of my advice above would prove if it's one or the other,


----------



## PaulDay (Oct 28, 2020)

Fix'n it said:


> ok, i just checked. only 2 extensions = norton something or another, that was turned off. and Malwarebytes Browser Guard , that is on.
> 
> i have no apps (that i know of = its doesn't show any)



Remove Browser Guard with Malwarebytes. Malwarebytes is an essential tool in the fight against malware. ...
Google chrome. Open Google Chrome and type chrome://extensions in the Chrome address bar. Scroll through all installed Chrome extensions and find the “ Browser Guard ” extension.
Firefox. Open Firefox and type about:addons in the Firefox address bar, press ENTER on your keyboard. ...
Microsoft Edge. Open Microsoft Edge. Find the “ Browser Guard ” extension and click on Remove. ...
Safari (Mac) Open Safari. In the left top corner click on the Safari menu. In the Safari menu click on Preferences.
Looks like you remove it thru Edge.

Good luck.

Have a good day.


----------



## FM3 (Aug 12, 2019)

Fix'n it said:


> idk what app, i don't install apps.


apps are what programs are now called. If you never install any kind of programs on your computer, that's unusual, but ok.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

FM3 said:


> apps are what programs are now called. If you never install any kind of programs on your computer, that's unusual, but ok.


ok. the last one i installed was a little gadget tuner, about 2 years ago. i am a very basic computer user = forums, research, shopping, youtube, and storing my pics.


----------



## JustRay (12 mo ago)

Consider trying this .......

Right click the start button
Then choose "Windows shell (Admin}" or the "Command prompt (Admin}" selection.
However you have your machine set up.

Once you have the command prompt windows type in this command followed by the enter key.
I would copy the command and paste it into the command prompt but typeing is fine as well.
*REG DELETE "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows Defender" /v DisableAntiSpyware*

You will recieve a confirmation prompt saying you are about to delete a registry entry.
Type in Y or Yes, followed by the enter key.

If the registry key dosen't exist you will recieve a message saying so, then were done.
Please let me know.

If you recieve a confirmation message stating "the operation was sucess", restart your pc and check to see if you still see the "Your virus & threat protection is managed by your organization" text.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

Fix'n it said:


> ok. the last one i installed was a little gadget tuner, about 2 years ago. i am a very basic computer user = forums, research, shopping, youtube, and storing my pics.


That is a big red flag, what's the name of the program?

Computer "tune up" programs or "driver update" programs are notoriously known to include viruses and malware,

I consider those programs as malware themselves, they do more harm to your computer than good,


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

pumpkin11 said:


> That is a big red flag, what's the name of the program?
> 
> Computer "tune up" programs or "driver update" programs are notoriously known to include viruses and malware,
> 
> I consider those programs as malware themselves, they do more harm to your computer than good,


not this one. its a tuner app for a handheld gadget that i have been using for 3 years and many others have been using for a lot longer, no issues with it. 

i have never used any of those programs, for that reason.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

JustRay said:


> Consider trying this .......
> 
> Right click the start button
> Then choose "Windows shell (Admin}" or the "Command prompt (Admin}" selection.
> ...



ok, this worked, i believe. the red X is gone. Y didn't work, space and Y didn't work, space and YES worked. 

but i am somewhat confused, idk what some of these settings should be, or if i should do other things. advice appreciated, again, lol.


----------



## JustRay (12 mo ago)

Good Friday afternoon.



*You wrote:*
but i am somewhat confused, idk what some of these settings should be, or if i should do other things. advice appreciated, again, lol.

*Ray's response:*
It's a good thing you are thinking about this issue.
Here's what I recommend you do.
Go to the Microsoft user community website.
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us
Once there you can scroll down a bit and click on the "Virus and Malware" icon.
Once done, you can search for answers to your question related to Defender.
If you don't find what you're looking for or you simply want to ask a question, you can do that as well. (Just click on "ask a question" up on top of the page.)
Microsoft doesn't "run this site" or answer any questions directly.
Rather, it is worked by users such as yourself and quite a few Microsoft MVPs who have been instrumental in resolving thousands of issues being experienced by folks just like you and I.
Case in point.
The solution that apparently worked on your pc, came from this Microsoft community and was posted by a Microsoft MVP. 
Anyway, it's free and you simply can't find more solutions anywhere to Microsoft related issues.

Good luck to you


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Just get PC Matic.


----------

